# Low Cost Foundry Digital Temperature



## Smithdoor (Sep 29, 2016)

Foundry Digital Temperature Low cost goes to 2900F [ 1600C ]
Note max on most Thermocouple is around 2400F [foundry  Pyrometer]
http://www.costway.com/new-rnr-pid-...l-controller-1-alarm-relay-output-tc-rtd.html


----------

